# New 7/8ths 0-4-2 Baldwin



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,


I am gauging interest in bringing out a 0-4-2 Baldwin. It is a loco that I own already in 16mm but always wanted one in 7/8ths. 


Proposed is:


1/13.7 45mm track
Butane fired with the fuel tank mounted on cab floor
Hand Pump in bunker
Stevenson Valve Gear
1/2" bore cylinders, Scale cylinder and valve chest
Possible inclusion of both stacks.


Cost is estimated at about 1600-1800 USD
If interested please email me at kovacjason @ gmail.com


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very attractive critter, Jason. I hope that your project works out for you. If so, I'm sure there will be some very happy model engineers running your models.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

At that size, would it be possible to convert to coal?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Herget modified a couple Rubys to coal fire. Here is Fred Gandolfi running his...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 12 Feb 2011 02:26 PM 
At that size, would it be possible to convert to coal?


Its possible. The boiler is approx 1.75" dia and 12" or so long so there is about double the water capacity. 

The rough plans for the boiler is a single flue poker burner but having 3 cross tubes.

If this comes to light it will be imported from China RTR


----------



## Dave B. (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you plan to offer this in Baldwin Green? I'm very interested.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Only if coal or alcohol... hate butane do I...but would pay more for non butane too


----------



## Dave B. (Feb 13, 2011)

I would pay more for coal fired.


----------

